# ajá



## Miguelillo 87

Esta palabra es otra forma de decir Sí. mI pregunta ¿Es usada en sus países?

¿De dónde viene?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

Ajá, ajá, ajá, hmm... ajá.
Muy usada en Argentina. Se hace un chiste con que la usan mucho los psicólogos y psicoanalistas. En realidad, más que "sí", es como acompañar -afirmativamente- lo que va diciendo el otro. Y a veces, cuando no sabes qué decir, dices "ajá" (como que vas comprendiendo).


----------



## HUMBERT0

Oye Miguelillo y demás foreros, ya que andamos en ésto, ¿también han escuchado "ey" para decir sí?

Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

También se usa un poco como "¡eureka!", cuando descubres algo, o comprendes algo que no era evidente.


----------



## pickypuck

Por aquí se usa tanto ajá como hey. Ni idea de la etimología. 

¡Olé!


----------



## Artajerjes

Yo la he escuchado con diferentes énfasis, así por ejemplo: 

-¡Ajaaaaa! (¡Te pille sacando mi bicicleta  sin permiso!)

A) ¿Tienes hambre? 
B) Aja… (Un corto y desinteresado “Si” )

A) ¡¡Vi un Ovni, te prometo!! 
B) Aja, mmmmh  (Si, claro, como no…)

A) Te cuento que poropoproporporpo, 
B) Aja.. 
A) Y entonces proporporporopoporporo y, ni te imaginas, poroporporpo
B) Aja,
A) De repente, porporporporpor
B) Aja (Significando, “¿Asi? ¿Y?)


----------



## indigoio

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿también han escuchado "ey" para decir sí?


Ajá

Y _eu_ para una forma despreocupada de responder _mande_ o _qué_

Ej.: le llamo a Miguelillo:

YO: _Oye, Miguelillo..._
M: _eu?_
YO: _Ya viste la peli que te presté?_
M: _ey_
YO: _Y qué tal, te gustó?_
M: _ajá..._

(Aunque ese ajá final se puede interpretar de varias formas )


----------



## larinoriani

Y no so en Español, ajá, ahá, ujum, etc, es de uso universal. Por lo menos en 5 idiomas en los que quiere decir "si" o las demas otras ascepciones ya dichas.


----------



## atenea_84

HUMBERT0 said:


> Oye Miguelillo y demás foreros, ya que andamos en ésto, ¿también han escuchado "ey" para decir sí?
> 
> Gracias.



En España no se usa "ey" en ese sentido.


----------



## pejeman

HUMBERT0 said:


> Oye Miguelillo y demás foreros, ya que andamos en ésto, ¿también han escuchado "ey" para decir sí?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Ei, en Guadalajara y en general en Jalisco,  se usa mucho.

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Hola miguelito:

Tambien se usa de corridito "ajajá", para situaciones de sorpresa: "¡Ajajá" conque me querías fastidiar!, ¿eh?

Saludos


----------



## larinoriani

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿también han escuchado "ey" para decir sí?
> 
> Gracias.


 
No para decir si, pero nosotros lo usamos para llamar la atencion de alguien de confianza:
Hey tu!


----------



## natasha2000

Estoy de acuerdo con larinoriani, es una manera universal de decir *sí*. Para empezar, en serbio, también lo usamos basatante. Ló único que sería diferente es ortografía. En serbio la letra H se pronuncia como la J española, y por lo tanto se escribe AHA. También he escuchado angloparlantes, alemanes, daneses, etc. utilizar el mismo vocablo para dar a entender que entienden lo que se les está diciendo/contando.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

indigoio said:


> Ajá
> 
> Y _eu_ para una forma despreocupada de responder _mande_ o _qué_
> 
> Ej.: le llamo a Miguelillo:
> 
> YO: _Oye, Miguelillo..._
> M: _eu?_
> YO: _Ya viste la peli que te presté?_
> M: _ey_
> YO: _Y qué tal, te gustó?_
> M: _ajá..._
> 
> (Aunque ese ajá final se puede interpretar de varias formas )


Y no hay qu eolvidar el güevón "Síí" que es un sí pero con una i muy marcada y marca mucho desinteres(por no decir güeva)


----------



## Julián Martínez

Ajá, en la zona donde vivo se usa el *"ajá"* mas o menos como sinóminmo de si o también en frases que indican sorpresa o que confirman algo que pasó con aterioridad _Ajá, te casaste con tu prima_,  _¡Ajá, te tocó/ganaste la lotería!._

*Ey* no lo utilizamos com sinónimo de "si", lo usamos como han dicho en mensajes anteriores para llamar la atención de alguien con el que tenemos cierta canfiaza _¡Ey Pedro, pásame el salero!_

Saludos.


----------



## pickypuck

Siento ser un poco "ajo", es decir, repetirme, pero viendo algunos mensajes de este hilo simplemente decir que donde yo vivo, que es un sitio de España, sí se oye "hey" como una forma de asentimiento.


----------



## mgarey

Artajerjes said:


> Yo la he escuchado con diferentes énfasis, así por ejemplo:
> 
> -¡Ajaaaaa! (¡Te pille sacando mi bicicleta  sin permiso!)
> 
> A) ¿Tienes hambre?
> B) Aja… (Un corto y desinteresado “Si” )
> 
> A) ¡¡Vi un Ovni, te prometo!!
> B) Aja, mmmmh  (Si, claro, como no…)
> 
> A) Te cuento que poropoproporporpo,
> B) Aja..
> A) Y entonces proporporporopoporporo y, ni te imaginas, poroporporpo
> B) Aja,
> A) De repente, porporporporpor
> B) Aja (Significando, “¿Asi? ¿Y?)




¿Qué quiere decir "porporporporpor"? Sería el equivalente de "blah, blah, blah" en inglés?, es decir, ¿Respesenta a alguien hablando sin decir lo que está diciendo? ¿Se usa en todas partes?

y otra preguntita...lo de "siento ser un poco ajo", ¿me lo podrían explicar?  

Gracias,
Michelle


----------



## larinoriani

mgarey said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir "porporporporpor"? Sería el equivalente de "blah, blah, blah" en inglés?, es decir, ¿Respesenta a alguien hablando sin decir lo que está diciendo? ¿Se usa en todas partes?
> 
> *Creo que si, eso trató de representar. Y no, no se usa en todas partes.*
> 
> y otra preguntita...lo de "siento ser un poco ajo", ¿me lo podrían explicar?
> 
> '' Siento ser un poco "ajo", *es decir, repetirme*''
> *Está haciendo una comparación de como el olor de cuando se come ajo se repite en la boca, y que está repitiendo un comentario o una aclaración...
> *
> Gracias,
> Michelle


----------



## HUMBERT0

indigoio said:


> Ajá
> 
> Y _eu_ para una forma despreocupada de responder _mande_ o _qué_
> 
> Ej.: le llamo a Miguelillo:
> 
> YO: _Oye, Miguelillo..._
> M: _eu?_
> YO: _Ya viste la peli que te presté?_
> M: _ey_
> YO: _Y qué tal, te gustó?_
> M: _ajá..._
> 
> (Aunque ese ajá final se puede interpretar de varias formas )


 
Ese *Eu *me es muy necesario. Yo no uso el mande  , cuando era niño sólo lo usaba en casa, pero hace muchos años que lo mandé al carajo y está desterrado de mi vocabulario, así que uso mucho *que* y *eu* para contestar cuando me llaman.


----------



## mgarey

¡Gracias por tu ayuda, Larinoriani!
Michelle


----------



## larinoriani

De nada mi amor.


----------



## natasha2000

HUMBERT0 said:


> Ese *Eu *me es muy necesario. Yo no uso el mande  , cuando era niño sólo lo usaba en casa, pero hace muchos años que lo mandé al carajo y está desterrado de mi vocabulario, así que uso mucho *que* y *eu* para contestar cuando me llaman.


 
¡Qué interesante! Yo he oído que "mande" en el significado "dime" o "qué?" se utiliza mucho en Madrid y pueblos de alrededores... Aquí en Barcelona, nunca lo he oído.

Ey es también un vocablo itnernacional. Confirmo que se utiliza con el mismo sentido (para llamar la atención de alguien) en mi idioma, y también en unos cuantos más...


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:


> ¡Qué interesante! Yo he oído que "mande" en el significado "dime" o "qué?" se utiliza mucho en Madrid y pueblos de alrededores... Aquí en Barcelona, nunca lo he oído.
> quote]
> 
> Hola Natasha:
> 
> "mande" yo siempre lo he entendido en el sentido de "¿perdona?" cuando no has entendido algo o no lo has oído, pero me temo que en Madrid se usa entre poco y nada (o por lo menos yo no suelo oír), salvo en sentido irónico en el sentido de "¿qué me estás contando?, por ejemplo:
> 
> _-Hay que hacer un análisis diferencial de las circunstancias dobles._
> _- ¿mande?_
> 
> Ant


----------



## pickypuck

mgarey said:


> y otra preguntita...lo de "siento ser un poco ajo", ¿me lo podrían explicar?
> 
> Gracias,
> Michelle


 
En español tenemos la expresión "repetirse más que el ajo", que se utiliza cuando alguien repite lo mismo una y otra vez. "Sentirse un poco ajo" es cosecha mía, tomando la expresión anterior, así que esta última no se dice, pero la primera sí. Como ya indicó larinoriani, cuando comes algo hecho con ajo, o el ajo mismo, es normal que durante todo el día estés eruptando, con lo que te vuelve a la boca el sabor del ajo, a lo que se llama repetir. Según Karlos Arguiñano, para evitar que el ajo repita basta con quitarle el corazón.

¡Olé!


----------



## pickypuck

Antpax said:


> ...salvo en sentido irónico en el sentido de "¿qué me estás contando?, por ejemplo:
> 
> Ant


 
Así es como yo lo entiendo y utilizo (para sonar gracioso).

¡Olé!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mgarey said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir "porporporporpor"? Sería el equivalente de "blah, blah, blah" en inglés?, es decir, ¿Respesenta a alguien hablando sin decir lo que está diciendo? ¿Se usa en todas partes?
> 
> y otra preguntita...lo de "siento ser un poco ajo", ¿me lo podrían explicar?
> 
> Gracias,
> Michelle


Creo que aqu{i e smuy personal puesto que yo en vez de deci porporpro, digo Chalalachalala, aunque creo que el uniiversal sería le Bla bla bla


----------



## natasha2000

Antpax said:


> Hola Natasha:
> 
> "mande" yo siempre lo he entendido en el sentido de "¿perdona?" cuando no has entendido algo o no lo has oído, pero me temo que en Madrid se usa entre poco y nada (o por lo menos yo no suelo oír), salvo en sentido irónico en el sentido de "¿qué me estás contando?, por ejemplo:
> 
> _-Hay que hacer un análisis diferencial de las circunstancias dobles._
> _- ¿mande?_
> 
> Ant


 
Hola Anti!
Pos no lo sé, eso es lo que me han dicho algunos "madrileños" que andan por este foro... Yo nunca lo he oído antes, y cuando me lo dijeron por primera vez, me quedé en blanco. Luego me dijeron lo que ya había dicho. La verdad es que a mis oídos (aunque extranjeros) me suena un poco... No sé.. Hortero...


----------



## indigoio

HUMBERT0 said:


> Ese *Eu *me es muy necesario. Yo no uso el mande  , cuando era niño sólo lo usaba en casa, pero hace muchos años que lo mandé al carajo y está desterrado de mi vocabulario, así que uso mucho *que* y *eu* para contestar cuando me llaman.


Ajá, el _eu_ es una expresión muy práctica pero... en un acto de demasiada formalidad, qué usas? Yo reemplazo el mande por un _¿sí?_ o _¿dígame?_.



			
				ANTPAX said:
			
		

> "mande" salvo en sentido irónico en el sentido de "¿qué me estás contando?


Sí, también por acá lo he escuchado en ese sentido, como de incredulidad, sorpresa, ¿no? 

Ay, Miguelillo ya ves todo lo que ocasionas?


----------



## Julián Martínez

*"mande"* es una expresión que he oido usar cuando no oyes bien algo que te están contando y para pedir al que te habla que lo repita le dices "made".
Es curioso que mi abuela y las personas de su edad todavía la usaban con bastante frecuencia, mis padres apenas la usan y nosotros no la usamos auque sepamos su significado.

Hay que ver como cambia el lenguaje, la forma de expresare de una comunidad, otra palabra que ha caído en desuso es "*chico*", recuerdo a mis abuelos que siempre decían _"tengo un perro chico"_ o _"unos zapatos chicos"_ ahora lo hemos sustituido por *pequeño* y no utilizamos "chico" casi nunca.
Saludos.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Aja o ujum para afirmar lo dicho.
Nunca habia oido el termino eu para contestar a un  llamado.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Julián Martínez said:


> Hay que ver como cambia el lenguaje, la forma de expresare de una comunidad, otra palabra que ha caído en desuso es "*chico*", recuerdo a mis abuelos que siempre decían _"tengo un perro chico"_ o _"unos zapatos chicos"_ ahora lo hemos sustituido por *pequeño* y no utilizamos "chico" casi nunca.
> Saludos.


En México todavía se oye decir "*chico*" y *"chiquito"*, y gozan de buena salud.


----------



## HUMBERT0

indigoio said:


> Ajá, el _eu_ es una expresión muy práctica pero... en un acto de demasiada formalidad, qué usas? Yo reemplazo el mande por un _¿sí?_ o _¿dígame?_.


Tienes mucha razón, en situaciones de más formalidad también digo ¿sí?, ¿si digame?, dime/digame, etc.


----------



## pickypuck

HUMBERT0 said:


> En México todavía se oye decir "*chico*" y *"chiquito"*, y gozan de buena salud.


 
Por aquí también. Es muy común decir que "algo te está chico". O referirse a los bebés como "el chiquinino" o "la chiquinina", o cuando algo es muy pequeño decir ¡ain, qué chiquinino es!

¡Olé!


----------



## mirx

Pues si, yo también uso ajá pero yo diría que es más bien como un (aha) en inglés nunca lo decimos con la misma fuerza de la "j" jabón o el sonido de la x en México, y a lo de ey/hey yo normalmente lo uso para llamar la atención de alguien, ¡Hey tu!

Mande: creo que se debería abrir un hilo para está palabra puesto que al parecer el único lugar donde se usa como "dime" es en México. Y no significa simplemente eso, a mi me enseñarón que se decía "mande" siempre que alguien me hablara; y pobre de mí si alguien me quería hablar y yo contestaba "que", pues es de mala educación y corriente. La mayoría de los mexicanos ni siquiera saben que mande es igual a "ordene", y asi es que decimos "mande" a todos sin importar si a esa persona le hablamos de tú o de usted.

a) Pedro!
b)Mande
a) ¿Recogiste las invitaciones?
b) ¿Mande?
a) Que si recogiste las invitaciones, 
b) ahhh, si, están en el escritorio.

Y respecto a "chico", efectivamente la ropa y los zapatos nos siguen quedando chicos.

También les digo a un grupo de jóvenes de mi edad:

 ¡Hola chicos! ¿Qué vamos por las chicas?


----------



## jucapachi

Ajá es sinonimo de Sí el tono lo da uno mismo, Ey se usa para solicitar atención, y ¡Mande! Se usa desde tiempos de las monarquias, por ser una expresión propia de los vasallos, esclavos ¡Mande mi señora! Hasta que conoces su uso la dejas de usar o la sustitiyes por: qué!, Digame!, que pasó! Eu! Lo que sí es un hecho es que Mande! Es propia de personas de alto servilismo! De gatos, como diriamos en México! Jejejejejejeje


----------



## Kaxgufen

Si alguien quiere negar que diga NO y si quiere afirmar que diga SI.

Imagínenese una novia en el altar: 

-Tomás por esposo al señor XXX aquí presente...?
-Ajá.


----------



## Maximino

‘_Ajá_’ no únicamente se usa para denotar aprobación, sino también sorpresa y satisfacción. En Chile se usa, principalmente, para mostrar aprobación y sorpresa.


Saluidos


----------

